# Ecole Chocolat?



## ckredell (May 21, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the 3-month online course in chocolate arts offered by École chocolat? Is it worthwhile? If I am interested in changing careers and becoming a chocolatier, is this a good path?

Thanks!


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm about 3/4 the way through it now. For me, being a pastry chef for almost 10 years, the whole chocolate tempering/molding etc. thing is something I've done forever. So, that part is nothing new to me.

I mainly decided to take it to get started in my own chocolate business. I wanted more info on the whole marketing/business plan part of it. And, I do want to take their master chocolatier program in France next year, and you have to do this program to do any of the master ones.

I was a little iffy on the whole online thing, but it does have a lot of information in it. I don't know if it's worth the tuition cost, but that's my opinion. 

You can email Pam, who is the instructor. I did before I signed up, and she will explain things in more detail than what's on the website.

R.


----------



## ckredell (May 21, 2007)

thank you! that is quite helpful. my main concern is that i could figure most of this out on my own, through books and such. at the same time, i would love to participate in one of the masters programs.

thanks for your insight!


----------

